# t-cut



## chappy (Apr 18, 2018)

is it o-k to use old fashioned t-cut on a metallic green tt.thank you for opinions.


----------



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

Depends what the reason for using it is?

You can use t-cut on your pets, but they wouldn't enjoy it, nor would it make their coats shine.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

what do you need t-cut for? I got a maguires clay-bar, lubricant and polish kit and the car looked like new, all including the wash and rinse took less than about 80 minutes.

and the polish is great, unlike t-cut (as long as you dont do it directly in sunlight), you do the whole car then dust it off. t-cut (if I remember rightly since about 1980) you have to t-cut a section (like a wing) and then polish it off.


----------



## chappy (Apr 18, 2018)

because I am, apparently, tight and why don't I use that stuff in the shed !that is recycling then


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

What are you using it for ? T cut is a colour restorer , are your panels cloudy or scratched ? Then it might do the job but test somewhere first. If you are using it as a polish then no .

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TCut is probably more abrasive than the modern compounds, so take it easy & test first if you are going to use it.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

chappy said:


> because I am, apparently, tight and why don't I use that stuff in the shed !that is recycling then


hmm, you must have had a pretty lucky time with your TT, most people are having to buy parts for it every few weeks or so 

Spending £20 on a kit from halfords which will last you a few years and saves time is so much better.

I used to t-cut my faded Red (to pink) 1990s 530i a couple of times a year it only look red for about 2 weeks.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Some older clearcoats are a bit soft and it's quite hard to clean the dried on T-Cut off after polishing. They used to do a special version for metallic paint - a bit less abrasive.

Don't forgt that T-cut will only abrade the surface clearcoat. If your basecoat has faded or 'gone white' then any polishing of the surface isn't going to do it.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

If you have it in your shed and want to use it 'cause it's there', for the purpose of 'revitalising' the appearance of your car's paintwork, can't see that it should do any harm.

As already said, the paintwork top surface should be laquer, in which case it's that being worked on, rather than any particular car's colour (basecoat)

Also as already said, Wou'ld'nt use it in direct sunlight, do single panels at a time. After polishing off the dried residue using a bucket and sponge of clear water over the surface and drying is a good idea before any waxing.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

I bought my TT in March and even when clean I could see that the paint needed attention! Gave her a T cut and the paint was noticeably improved!

Being black the numerous scratches are apparent and appear white underneath as stated before. I will try Tcut for black cars because I am stingy and don't have a lot of time


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't use T-Cut with the chance to make your paint worse. Use Black Hole coating. It really works. Effectively fills in the tiny swirls and transforms the paint.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

m-a-r-k said:


> Don't use T-Cut with the chance to make your paint worse. Use Black Hole coating. It really works. Effectively fills in the tiny swirls and transforms the paint.


I have never heard of Black Hole Coating but happy to give it a try! Will do a sample test of the Tcut out of curiosity. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd read lots of good reviews but was sceptical until I tried it after a thorough cleaning, claying etc. The paint look wonderful and most of the swirls gone under my garage light. It was easy to apply as well, always a bonus!


----------



## Telbert (May 13, 2021)

I had a mustard yellow Renault 12 which I treated with Jif cream cleaner. Came up lovely, much brighter and shiny. I wouldn't recommend these days though, same as a lot of things I've done to cars over the years!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Telbert said:


> I had a mustard yellow Renault 12 which I treated with Jif cream cleaner. Came up lovely, much brighter and shiny. I wouldn't recommend these days though, same as a lot of things I've done to cars over the years!


----------



## Telbert (May 13, 2021)

I was young and stupid. I'm no longer young!


----------

